# child benefit,rent allowance



## parryface (17 Dec 2007)

*  I am new to this site and i hope i do not come across as completely ignorant.I am 22 and working in  a fulltime job at the moment but will leaving in march to have my first child and im not 100% sure on what im entitled to.*

*  I have so many questions i want to ask social welfare but as i work all week i cannot get into their office.*
*  I want to know when i can apply for rent allowance,what maternity benefits im entitled to and just basically things like that!*


*I hope someone can help me!*


----------



## Margie (17 Dec 2007)

Congratulations first of all! Qualifying for maternity benefit depends on how many PRSI contributions you have paid. if you ring your local social welfare office and have your PPS number handy they will tell you straight away over the phone whether you qualify or not. If you do then you must fill out the application form.

You do not have to apply for child benefit. Once you register your new arrival, this all takes place automatically.

You cannot apply for rent allowance unless you are on a local council housing list. Also if you live with your partner/spouse you will both be means tested.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2007)

Margie said:


> Congratulations first of all! Qualifying for maternity benefit depends on how many PRSI contributions you have paid. if you ring your local social welfare office and have your RSI number handy they will tell you straight away over the phone whether you qualify or not. If you do then you must fill out the application form.


Have a look at this page:

*Families and Children

*in particular:

*Maternity Benefit*


> You do not have to apply for child benefit. Once you register your new arrival, this all takes place automatically.


In fact even the registration of the birth will happen automatically for a hospital birth.

Contact www.citizensinformation.ie for more info about your welfare and other entitlements if you are in any doubt.


----------



## parryface (17 Dec 2007)

*thanks very much guys!how do i put my name on the housing list was another question i wanted to ask about!*


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2007)

Contact your local authority?


----------



## parryface (17 Dec 2007)

*ill give them a ring tomorrow,just can never get through!*


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2007)

They may have some info and maybe even an application form online on their website so that you can do it by post. 

Also try _CitizensInformation_:

Local authority and social housing


----------



## parryface (17 Dec 2007)

*thanks very much*


----------



## Welfarite (18 Dec 2007)

parryface said:


> *thanks very much guys!how do i put my name on the housing list was another question i wanted to ask about!*


 
When you apply for Rent Supplement, they will ask you to confirm that have applied for LA housing...I think there is a section on the application form for the LA to stamp as confirmation. The RS will be subect to means testing and also subject to your r3ent being within certain guidelines pertaining to the area you live in.


----------

